# Seed Shrimps???



## jeromeetabuzo (Nov 1, 2012)

Hello guys , i found these cute little seed shrimps in my green water culture , and i was thinking of rearing them , but i noticed that there are some seed shrimps just on top of water and when i poke it , it falls down in the water and doesnt react even if i poke it again. And later on it will float again. What are those Floating stuff ? are those the shedded exoskeleton of the seed shrimps? also do they lay eggs? :neutral:


----------

